# Crying baby



## Fluffy Attalla (Jun 24, 2011)

Just came back a 3 week vacation and puppy won't stop crying on his first night back home, what should I do ?


----------



## Alex (Jul 29, 2011)

So you took the dog on the vacation with you? I'm confused. Can you reword that?


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This is your really young puppy, right?

if he didn't' go with you, he is probably crying because you are the stranger right now and your house is the 'new' place. Puppies have pretty short memories and he's what... 16 weeks now? If he has been with your mom's friend for the past 3 weeks, and another 2 weeks before that, that's a LOT Of time with another person who has been feeding him and taking care of him when he is still so young.

Just treat him like he's brand new to your house and don't have huge expectations. Where are you keeping him at night? More details would be helpful for SM members to offer suggestions. 

Did he cry when you first got him?


----------



## Fluffy Attalla (Jun 24, 2011)

He did cry when we first got him, and yes he stayed with my moms friend while we were away. Right now he slept for abt 4 hours and woke again to cry nd try to get out of his crate. He slept in the same crate while we were on vacation.at our house He sleeps in his crate in my room.


----------

